# [NorCal 240SX] October 6 meet - BBQ



## Danio (Jul 19, 2002)

240SX and RX-7 owners are having a BBQ meet on October 6 at Cuesta Park in Mountain View. Food and drinks will be provided. We ask for a $3 donation. Parking is limited so try to arrive on time or early. Some of us will be there as early as 9 AM to reserve our picnic tables. For more information or to join the discussions about the meet, go to Zilva's _Northern California discussions_ thread in the Events and Meet-Ups section, or join the NorCal 240SX mailing list.

*240SX and RX-7 BBQ*

2002 October 6
12:00 noon

Cuesta Park
615 Cuesta Drive
Mountain View, CA


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2002)

Hey i'm in Oakland. But I drive an Altima. We should have a nissan meet in Fremont again. We had one august 17th at Central Park. E-mail me if your up to it.

Sorry about being kinda off topic.


----------



## Danio (Jul 19, 2002)

I was at that meet (or I think it was that one). I drove the red 240SX. There's gonna be an all car meet on October 12 at... I forget the place. I'm not affiliated with its planning. I'm sure somebody will probably post it on this forum.

But anyway, 240SX/RX-7 BBQ meet on October 6. =) If you're not a 240SX owner and wish to attend, please park on the streets. People from as far as Stockton and other places outside the Bay Area are coming to this meet, so we wanna leave as many spaces available for them as possible.


----------



## PoisonIV (May 20, 2002)

Why exclude other Nissan owners? Shouldn't all Nissan owners be welcome? Just a thought.


----------



## SuperblkStalion (Aug 26, 2002)

WildGirl said:


> *Why exclude other Nissan owners? Shouldn't all Nissan owners be welcome? Just a thought. *


I agree.

jorge


----------



## Danio (Jul 19, 2002)

WildGirl said:


> *Why exclude other Nissan owners? Shouldn't all Nissan owners be welcome? Just a thought. *


It's a NorCal 240SX and RX-7 meet so I want parking to be available for owners of those cars, especially for the ones coming from far away. Owners of other cars, including Nissans of course, are welcomed but please park on the streets. The last NorCal 240SX meet (Aug 11 in Milpitas) had over 30 cars so we can expect the parking lot to be packed.

Hope to see you there. =)


----------



## Danio (Jul 19, 2002)




----------



## Danio (Jul 19, 2002)

October 6 BBQ info


----------



## PoisonIV (May 20, 2002)

a whole 30 cars and the lot was full. just a thought but maybe you should find a bigger lot?


----------



## Danio (Jul 19, 2002)

WildGirl said:


> *a whole 30 cars and the lot was full. just a thought but maybe you should find a bigger lot? *


Really? 

No the lot wasn't full last time. It was a big parking lot. I didn't choose the location for this meet, and yes a bigger lot would've been better. (I think the RX-7 guy who chose the location wasn't aware of how big 240SX meets have been lately.) We'll definitely make sure that the following meet will be held at a big enough parking lot.

This meet might interest you. It's an all car meet in Fremont.


----------



## Danio (Jul 19, 2002)

BBQ today!


----------

